

Better Vision, With a Telescope Inside the Eye - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/19/business/19novel.html?ref=technology

======
motoko
OK, but what about eye telescopes for healthy eyes?

~~~
anigbrowl
Yeah, this story gave me a powerful 1970s flashback...
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGopVkivrOg>

------
ckinnan
As usual, it is available in Europe first, even though it is an American
invention. Thanks FDA and U.S. trial lawyers!

